# Vmax yesterday



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Was a good laugh despite the cold, foggy and damp conditions.
Less exotica than usual, although a mate did turn up in his Ferrari 599GTO! 

Unfortunately he scarpered before I had the time to take any pics, but there was also a one day old 997 GT2 RS there:










And a mental LS7 powered Saggy:










There were 3 GT-Rs there, Mike in a Y-pipe equipped but otherwise standard black one and James TitaniumGTR in his matte black wrapped car that managed to pick up a puncture after only a couple of runs.

Here's a vid of Purple Zilla vs a 997 Turbo S:






Managed to gain 4mph over the 192mph I hit in the March Vmax due to the Cobb intakes, Injector Dynamics ID1000s and of course GTC's tweaked switch map and superb new TCM launch map! :bowdown1:

Full article on Auto-Journals.com.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Who needs Porsche's when you can have Datsuns


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

That Akrapovic is a very dull sounding system!


----------



## Senna9113 (Oct 18, 2010)

Impressive run, how did the GT2RS fare?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The same speed, 196mph, but he took longer to get there, at least in the run I did against him.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Been in the Sag with Paul round brunters. Yes it's quick but a stage 2 cobb would see it off imo. Handling also quite a handfull. Great car though:smokin:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Looked pretty much neck and neck to the Turbo S, 523bhp Porsche, 612bhp GTR ? something not right.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> Looked pretty much neck and neck to the Turbo S, 523bhp Porsche, 612bhp GTR ? something not right.


Read the article. Once we got onto the main straight it was far from neck and neck.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

SL600 Bi Turbo is quick at 200 mph
Forget the 2011 car its time for bigger turbos David:smokin:

Results here:

Final VMax 200 results (in order))


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Read the article. Once we got onto the main straight it was far from neck and neck.


I've read the article, doesn't change the fact that off the line before the first corner you were less than 2 cars apart.

If the the 911TS does 0-60 in 2.9 and the new GTR does it in 3 (with 530bhp) I can't see where the extra 85bhp is ? looks more like you have 550/560.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> I've read the article, doesn't change the fact that off the line before the first corner you were less than 2 cars apart.
> 
> If the the 911TS does 0-60 in 2.9 and the new GTR does it in 3 (with 530bhp) I can't see where the extra 85bhp is ? looks more like you have 550/560.


Er, ok... 

There were cars there with 720hp and 4WD and they still couldn't keep within 10 car lengths on the first short straight. What's your point?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

David i can see chuck's point youn have 80 odd bhp more than him is this because of the gtr's weight?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> I've read the article, doesn't change the fact that off the line before the first corner you were less than 2 cars apart.
> 
> If the the 911TS does 0-60 in 2.9 and the new GTR does it in 3 (with 530bhp) I can't see where the extra 85bhp is ? looks more like you have 550/560.


Turbo S is 165kg lighter than a GTR......


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> Turbo S is 165kg lighter than a GTR......


Correct. And I don't believe the manufacturer's times for the stock cars were taken on knobbly, damp and cold concrete...


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd imagine the other high power cars are modded also.

No point, just from a standard HP GTR owner constantly thinking of modding his car 2+2 doesn't seem to equal 4.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Guy said:


> Turbo S is 165kg lighter than a GTR......


Doesn't matter if the GTR weighs 4 tonnes, it's already proven that the 2011 GTR can do 3 secs with less that perfect conditions and a Turbo S in 2.9.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> I'd imagine the other high power cars are modded also.
> 
> No point, just from a standard HP GTR owner constantly thinking of modding his car 2+2 doesn't seem to equal 4.


You are ignoring the fact that the standard GT-R in the same conditions (which is the only thing that matters) only managed to hit about 180mph. If you know anything about air resistance, you will know it takes a LOT more power to get to 196mph in the same distance.

I'm just staggered that someone who wasn't there, and can therefore have no idea about the conditions, can then state (despite rolling road data to the contrary) that a certain car has no more than "550/560hp"!

Traction off the line should favour the rear-engined and lighter 911, but I will state it again, by the end of the main straight, I was whole seconds ahead of the Turbo S.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I notice on NAGTROC you mention a Stage 1 EcuTek hit 192 ?


----------



## Senna9113 (Oct 18, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> You are ignoring the fact that the standard GT-R in the same conditions (which is the only thing that matters) only managed to hit about 180mph. If you know anything about air resistance, you will know it takes a LOT more power to get to 196mph in the same distance.
> 
> I'm just staggered that someone who wasn't there, and can therefore have no idea about the conditions, can then state (despite rolling road data to the contrary) that a certain car has no more than "550/560S.


Surely the fact that the purple beast has been rolling road tested at over 600bhp (612 from memory) confirms that what is seen on the video - the GT-R well ahead of the Porsche at the end of the straight is fact - why would David Yu make it up? 
My 520hp 996TT gets eaten alive by a standard less powerful heavier GT-R off the line- proves nothing apart from the fact that the GT-R accelerates & builds speed so much better than the Porsche.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Was the 599GTO owner called Rory by any chance?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> I'm just staggered that someone who wasn't there, and can therefore have no idea about the conditions, can then state (despite rolling road data to the contrary) that a certain car has no more than "550/560hp"!


Really? This is an internet forum, relevant knowledge or experience is optional.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Was the 599GTO owner called Rory by any chance?


No, it was a friend of mine called Doug, who also has a black 458 I had a ride in at Thruxton and an orange Lambo LP670 SV. [email protected]! :chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done David, out of interest what had they done to the Monaro to get 206mph!


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Well done David, out of interest what had they done to the Monaro to get 206mph!


 I read some were it was 909hp!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Titanium GTR said:


> I read some were it was 909hp!


Yup, two mahoosive turbos strapped onto the 6 litre Chevy small block! Impressed he got enough traction to get it to that speed in the distance.


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

David, with the new LC maps do you think you could improve on your best previous 0-60mph/0-100mph? As you seemed to easily stay with the Turbo S after it launched first.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Eatpies said:


> David, with the new LC maps do you think you could improve on your best previous 0-60mph/0-100mph? As you seemed to easily stay with the Turbo S after it launched first.


Yup, undoubtedly. Even on the cold, damp concrete on Saturday, best 0-60 was 3.3s and 0-100 in 6.9.
Believe me, that was some going on that surface!

The new map allows full power straight away as opposed to the complete bog previous maps have induced.


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

Thats very impressive!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Added another 3 vids to my article on Auto-Journals.com but they can be viewed directly here:

vs 711hp RS6






vs 997 GT2






vs 997 GT3 RS (who nails an absolutely perfect launch. But still loses, obviously!)


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Doesn't matter if the GTR weighs 4 tonnes, it's already proven that the 2011 GTR can do 3 secs with less that perfect conditions and a Turbo S in 2.9.


Hi Chuck,

I think your missing the point - the bhp always helps the 0-60 times but not by much, it's down to gearing - you could put 200 more bhp through a 500bhp car and the time would maybe drop by 0.2 - 0.3sec - where you do find the extra bhp is mid range and top end, I think someone told me that for every extra 1 mph you need 8 bhp - The standard GT-R will be about the same from 0-60 but from there on the modded GT-R will just pull away, and when you get to 6th gear - it's gone...

Couple this to weight per bhp and that works against the 0-60 times but then falls away when the car is up and running in a straight line.

My GT-R has 620 bhp plus and will eat a standard GT-R on long pulls, but in the first 3 seconds there isn't enough time to pull a great amount of distance... Now 0-180mph ... different story.

Hope that helps.

Rich.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

That GT3RS got royally spanked. Fair to say Ze Germans Came off Wurst:smokin:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

It also has to be noted that V-Max is not all about quick starts and who get to the first corner first... It's more about top end speed on the straight...

I know that the modded RS6 will do over 210mph but the GT-R can't so what does that show - but on the track at Brunters is was slower than the GT-R.. It's all in how you read the stats.

Rich.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

paul__k said:


> That GT3RS got royally spanked. Fair to say Ze Germans Came off Wurst:smokin:


It did get spanked! It amazed me how slow the gearchanges sounded in comparison to the GTR...that's how it used to be!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> It did get spanked! It amazed me how slow the gearchanges sounded in comparison to the GTR...that's how it used to be!


Yeah and he absolutely nailed the start too! That was a superb launch and a very good driver, but no match for Purple Zilla power.

Have to say the new Cobb/GTC launch map is very good. First time the car has launched properly.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Chubby said:


> I know that the modded RS6 will do over 210mph but the GT-R can't so what does that show


I'll tell you what it shows, it shows the 711bhp was a load of cobblers.

Chubby, 0-60 was purely a reference point to compare a GTR to the Turbo S as this statistic is proven.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah and he absolutely nailed the start too! That was a superb launch and a very good driver, but no match for Purple Zilla power.
> 
> Have to say the new Cobb/GTC launch map is very good. First time the car has launched properly.


Yeah, he got a great start off the line. Does it have some kind of launch assist?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> I'll tell you what it shows, it shows the 711bhp was a load of cobblers.
> 
> Chubby, 0-60 was purely a reference point to compare a GTR to the Turbo S as this statistic is proven.


Now your just being silly - the RS6 produces 711bhp easy, but weight over 2 tons - power to weight...

There are other thing to take into account - drivers are very important - so you would need the same drive in each car to see the true differance.

I have driven the 911 turbo and did several 'power starts' full throttle and take foot of brake, and to be honest it didn't feel that quick, i have never done a launch with my GT-R's but just from stand still apply throttle as soon as it gets moving plant your foot and it seems that the world is going backwards.

Now try it in the CLK Black and it's a different story - the Black and the GT-R have about the same power although the Black has 2 wheel drive and the GT-R 4 wheel drive, now the Black just spins the rear wheels and will not get off the line, but is a much more rewarding drive than the GT-R.... My Granny could drive the GT-R fast it takes a very good driver indeed to drive a Black or 911 GT3RS fast.

You pays your money and you take your choice.... I'm just lucky to have a few different cars which all have there plus's and minus's.....My favorite happens to be the Cooper S with 250bhp... fun around the Country lanes, in the tight ones I would stick my neck out and say a fast as the GT-R... It's great having 600bhp plus but you can't use it all the time, where with 250bhp you can... nearly ... 

Rich.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Much as I respect you for YOUR work David I know who took that pic - he's only young and needs the publicity, in my opinion (not his necessarily) it would have been nice if you had given him some credit for HIS work.



David.Yu said:


>


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah and he absolutely nailed the start too! That was a superb launch and a very good driver, but no match for Purple Zilla power.
> 
> Have to say the new Cobb/GTC launch map is very good. First time the car has launched properly.


You need help... lol
wait for the circlips to come off.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

londongtr said:


> Much as I respect you for YOUR work David I know who took that pic - he's only young and needs the publicity, in my opinion (not his necessarily) it would have been nice if you had given him some credit for HIS work.


Hmm. A case of jumping to conclusions I'm afraid. George has yet to email me his shots (which will no doubt be better than these), but this shot was taken by my neighbour Richard Bailey. On his camcorder no less! :chuckle:
It was actually my suggestion to use the 747's stair car to take the pics from and we all did.

I take my job very seriously and always credit those who've helped me. George has received credits every time I've used his work, which is usually superb.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

then i stand corrected i am sorry.



David.Yu said:


> Hmm. A case of jumping to conclusions I'm afraid. George has yet to email me his shots (which will no doubt be better than these), but this shot was taken by my neighbour Richard Bailey. On his camcorder no less! :chuckle:
> It was actually my suggestion to use the 747's stair car to take the pics from and we all did.
> 
> I take my job very seriously and always credit those who've helped me. George has received credits every time I've used his work, which is usually superb.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

londongtr said:


> then i stand corrected i am sorry.


No probs! :thumbsup:
Where did you get to see George's shot?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chubby said:


> Now your just being silly - the RS6 produces 711bhp easy, but weight over 2 tons - power to weight...
> 
> There are other thing to take into account - drivers are very important - so you would need the same drive in each car to see the true differance.
> 
> ...


Even 1000hp in a rs6 won't win against a gt-r.

Unless you reduce the weight of the rs6.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh i think it will
0-60, 0-100 & 1/4 Mile Calculator :: TorqueStats Modified


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

I need a lie down, some admitted to being wrong and actually apologised. Respect to londonGTR......


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting, relevant videos etc David, keep up the good work


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Interesting, relevant videos etc David, keep up the good work


Cheers OldBob, nice to be appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackie Paul and his genetically modified beastie are officially famous... (well featured anyhows)

Check out this months Evo (Issue 152 "Car of the Year" pg 194 'Me & my car') 

Fandabulous mota (almost as quick as a' tooned' GT-R probably First 10 Second R35 GT-R | 2009 Nissan GT-R )

Question is David, did Godzilla spank the Blackpool Beastie, or t'was it t'uther way roownd?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheers for the linky Paul_K !:

Results Table On Pistonheads

196mph is about 6% more po-wer than 192mph isn't it?

...and 201mph is another 15% power over 196mph... go-wan, go for the 200mph club and join EvoVI!!!


----------

